# Car dilemna??



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

So, I've got 20,000 - 25,000 AED cash to spend on a car to get me through the next 3 years. I'm after your suggestions as to what to get?

I don't want to get finance to add to that, its my final amount.

I don't want a pokey little car like a Yaris or Swift

There seem to be lots of Lancers on the market around that price?

Or would I be better going for a 5 or 6 year old 4x4?

Any sensible suggestions welcome


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

We're leasing a Lancer at the moment, awful car.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

for 25K your choices are somewhat limited. Add 5K and you could get a 4 year old honda civic. Acceleration is what you could get for an engine of its size, but otherwise its good on the road and reliable and cheap to maintain


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chevy Lumina V8, it`ll run reliably for years, be fun to drive, have plenty of space and at the petrol prices here won`t be too sore on your pocket.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Great car for the money, I have to agree with Felix Dubizzle.com - Autos Dubai - Buy Used Cars Online Dubai by Car Dealers in Dubai with Dubizzle


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

I am moving to Dubai and will be in need of a vehicle. Any ideas about where to buy?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Cars are not just a small topic to give an opinion about it. It depends on you guyz

- let's say 20k to 25k won't get a good 4X4, you may get kia or hyundai by it's useless as 4X4 in the UAE if you really going to use this option (4X4).

- For a small car, Mitsubishi is cheap but the spares are as expensive as mercedes, Honda is reliable but spares are expensive a bit, Toyota is expensive intially but with very good resale value, reliability & acceptable spares price, Kia & Hyundai are cheaper that other brands, new model are reliable, cheap spare parts but not sure about resale value.

-American 2nd hand cars are cheap but I don't advice you to buy one unless you know the owner very well (surely how he maintain his car)

-Best places to buy, there is no best place honestly but before buying any car take it to alshamil and do a complete test for the car (250-300dhs) to avoid any future consequences.

Try Newspapers classifieds & Autodealer.ae

Regards,


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*re-car*



bilberryhill said:


> So, I've got 20,000 - 25,000 AED cash to spend on a car to get me through the next 3 years. I'm after your suggestions as to what to get?
> 
> I don't want to get finance to add to that, its my final amount.
> 
> ...


hi well for that sort of money i would buy a nice range rover this is a car to be proud of you will love it i did till the lpg condensation cause my engine to get full of water but a part from that a nice diesil one will be fine and you can get any where with it regards brian


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

well...for that load of dosh...you sure get a Range Rover....well maintained...but 20 years old 

20-25k is not really much.....so....the choices are limited !


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

bilberryhill said:


> So, I've got 20,000 - 25,000 AED cash to spend on a car to get me through the next 3 years. I'm after your suggestions as to what to get?
> 
> I don't want to get finance to add to that, its my final amount.


When your 20-25,000 Dhs car breaks down a year or two from now, give me a call and I'll come pick you up on the side of the road. 


Of course, if you're willing to spend a little more you could get something a lot more reliable. But the idea of a 20-year Range Rover is appealing!!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

You can get 1997 Range rover for 7000 to 10000 dhs.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

remaaz said:


> You can get 1997 Range rover for 7000 to 10000 dhs.


But it'll cost you 8,00dhs per corner per to fix the suspension.


----------

